# Tame a Bohemia???



## jejj (Aug 26, 2019)

I built a Bohemia for a buddy and the gain structure is just way more than my Vox AC15 or his Pro Reverb can handle.  Is there any mods I can do to tame this little beast?

Thanks!!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 27, 2019)

Is it the distortion gain or the treble? I’ve replaced the 47pf cap at C11 with a 10 or 15pf with good results for the treble, might help with the overall gain too. Could also try a different transistor in place of the 2222a or dropping C7 down to 1uf or C10 down to 10uf.


----------



## jejj (Aug 27, 2019)

It's the distortion gain.  I have a metal cap 2N2222a, which I can replace if need be.  I can drop C7 & C10 and see what that does for me first.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2019)

Changing Q1 won't make any difference in the gain.  Try increasing R17 to 10K to lower the 3rd stage gain.  As an example, The Wampler Soverign (Monarch Distortion) has a BOOST switch on the source resistors for the 1st & 2nd stages to alter the gain.


----------



## Jiuk (Aug 29, 2019)

If you want less gain, then choose high Hfe transitor for Q1.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 29, 2019)

Can you explain how that works?  I'm not seeing it.


----------

